# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  problme server udp

## cissoux30

Bonjour je n'ai jamais cr de server-client udp, donc j'ai quelques problmes.
j'ai une application qui me permet de tester mes envois et envoyer des donnes.
sur cette application  port serveur  : 40000
ip serveur :192.168......
port local:41000

Je voudrais recevoir les donnes que le client m'envoi

pour cela j'ai fais ces methodes: 



```

```

merci pour les rponses !!

----------


## cissoux30

A priori a fonctionne : 
voici le code



```

```

----------


## synolog

Bonjour,

N'oubli pas la fermeture correct du serveur:

```
serveur.Close()
```

  :;): 

Edit: Cela ne servira  rien car ta boucle n'a pas de fin...

----------

